# Roll Out for 13.5 Pro in 1/12 on road?



## Maxxratter (Mar 18, 2005)

Hello,

Can anyone tell me the ideal roll out for a 13.5 Pro Novak motor in a 1/12th scale on road car? (using the GTB 4 cell esc, 88 spur, on carpet)

I've heard it should be 2.50, sound right? 

I'm most concerned about running too hot and harming the esc or motor. I don't want to over/under gear.

Thanks!


----------



## brian0525 (Jan 17, 2005)

There is no amount of gear that you could put on a 1/12th scale with a 88 spur that would ever cause to much heat. My suggestion would be to find a smaller spur like the new ones from PRS which I think was like a 76. I would start with a rollout around 2.80 and go from there based on the length of the longest straight. If you have a 60+ foot straight then you may need an even higher rollout.


----------



## Maxxratter (Mar 18, 2005)

Thank you!


----------

